# Euramobil on the " Silk road "



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

on following link:

http://forum.campingcar-infos.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=563

you can see an EURA Activa mh. from a british couple, climbing on the difficult road to the Khungerab Pass ( 4.740 m alt.) in direction to the Chinese big Wall...

for info,

leduc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked pic. Makes my West Wittering trip look a bit tame.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Leduc, have you seen the "silk route web site" these poeple take MH to another level. 8) 
Like the avatar, nice to put a face to a name!  
http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/index.html


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Drummer,

yes indeed, the picture is from that URL... :wink: 

It was published in the EURA factory review and I insert that picture in the CCI forum...

good weekend, :wink: 

leduc


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Mmm... how did they manage that helicoptered in and out?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Have just returned from a long weekend in Plymouth, and saw this thread. I found it last week, and then lost it again-while wandering round all the links on it, so glad its popped up! I thought it was brilliant.


----------

